# Can someone help me identify this paph?



## lily (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I need help identifying this paph that I just bought. It's very compact, the leaves are just 2 inches in length. Any ideas as to what species this may be? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like a micranthum hybrid


----------



## lily (Sep 21, 2008)

hm....quite possible....since the size of the plant is very similar to the micranthum...but the leaves are more waxy and rounder in shape....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2008)

micranthum influence was just my first impression of it, I'm guessing the other parent is brachy dominant


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> micranthum influence was just my first impression of it, I'm guessing the other parent is brachy dominant



I think you're right Jon. Its got a niveum or belatulum gloss to what would otherwise look like an armeniacum or micranthum


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 21, 2008)

looks like it is mature enough to bloom too.....


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> looks like it is mature enough to bloom too.....



That would help allot more for an ID


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 22, 2008)

Rick said:


> I think you're right Jon. Its got a niveum or belatulum gloss to what would otherwise look like an armeniacum or micranthum



I seem to agree!

Ramon


----------



## Jorch (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Lily,

Have you contacted the seller for the name? Or ask the person who sold it to you and see if they know it or remember where they bought it from?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

armeniacum x..?


----------



## lily (Sep 22, 2008)

I bought it at a nursery, but the seller lost the tag. I bought it anyways because I liked the look of it and it's very compact.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2008)

I suspect we've all done that.

Welcome, by the way, Lily.


----------



## rdhed (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is my guess...it looks alot like my P. Jade Dragon with the elongated leaves and markings. P. Jade Dragon=malipoense X fairrieanum
Keep us posted when it blooms.

--Allen--


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

Rick said:


> ... look like an armeniacum or micranthum



That was my first thought...!!!


----------



## lily (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, Allen! I'll post pictures for sure when it comes in bloom!!


----------



## rdhed (Sep 23, 2008)

Lily...there are two good photo examples on ebay. The armeniacum X micranthum is posted by (orchidtn) and the Jade Dragon 3 plant compot is posted by (shtief). Both of those should give you a better idea which one yours closely resembles.

--Allen--


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought a Jade Dragon compot from shtief....should get it tomorrow or thursday....I did not think the photo of the seedlings looked anything like the photo Lily posted

Todd


----------



## lily (Sep 23, 2008)

I actually have a Fumi's Delight, but it's has much longer leaves....I've also checked the Paph. Jade Dragon on ebay, thanks Allen, but it doesn't look like it either......


----------



## lily (Sep 23, 2008)

Given that there's so much variation in the leaves of micranthums, will it be likely that this just a micranthum plant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 24, 2008)

lily said:


> Given that there's so much variation in the leaves of micranthums, will it be likely that this just a micranthum plant?


It's too shiney to be straight micranthum


----------

